# Dreckspritzer auf Bikeklamotten nicht auswaschbar??



## greenhorn-biker (15. Juni 2011)

Hallo Ladies,
habe heut morgen eine tolle Tour über meine Hometrails gemacht und nach dem vielen Regen die letzten Tage war es natürlich sehr matschig 
Trotz Schutzblechen vorn und hinten sah ich aus wie ein Erdferkel 
Hab dann heut abend gleich alle Klamotten in die Waschmachine geworfen und mit normalem Waschmittel (bunt) bei 40°C (wie in den Kleidern steht!) gewaschen,aber die Schlammspritzer waren immer noch leicht zu sehen (allerdings nur im weißen) 
Hab mir gedacht dass das Programm vllt nicht richtig durchgelaufen ist und die Wäsche gleich nochma rein getan,aber die Flecken waren immer noch da 
Ich dreh die Wäsche (wie bei Mutti gelernt) immer auf links...würde es vllt helfen wenn ich sie auf rechts wasche 
Kennt sonst noch jmd das Problem oder weiß eine Lösung?

Grüssle vom greenhorn


----------



## KlitzeKleine (15. Juni 2011)

hey greenhorn,

mir gehts genauso bei meiner weißn ixs hose ((
schon etliche male gewaschen aber der dreck geht nich raus.
ne lösung hab ich leider auch noch nich...

grüßchen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kinderfresserin (16. Juni 2011)

Wenn ich mich mal mit was ähnlichem einklinken darf:
Ich hab mir eine "richtige" MTB Hose bestellt und darin steht zu meinem Entsetzen "machine wash COLD"! Das Material ist Nylon. Weiß jemand ob die Hose explodiert wenn ich sie in meinem 30 Grad Rapidprogramm mitwasche? Oder kann ich das bedenkenlos machen?

@ greenhorn: vielleicht kannst Du ein mildes Fleck-Entfernungsmittel probieren?


----------



## JarJarBings (16. Juni 2011)

Wir haben auch viel weiße Sachen und ich hab festgestellt: je besser das Material, umso besser lässt es sich waschen. 
Ich wasche immer rechts rum und sprühe Schlammspritzer mit Sil Fleckenspray ein. Ich wasche bei 40 Grad und immer direkt nach der Tour, wenn es so schlammig war. 
Meine Klamotten machen das bislang problemlos mit so, ohne zu explodieren oder sich aufzulösen.


----------



## MelleD (16. Juni 2011)

Das Problem kenn ich, mit dem Sil Fleckenspray muss ich mal testen. Danke schonmal für den Tip.

Dachte schon, nur mir würde es so gehen mit Matschspritzern und nicht rausbekommen


----------



## HiFi XS (16. Juni 2011)

Sofort mit Kernseife oder Gallenseife intensive vorbehandeln: kurz einweichen und anschliessend direkt an die dreckige Stelle mit der Seife drüber gehen, paar mal reiben, dann ab in die Maschine.


----------



## Ferkelmann (16. Juni 2011)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> .... und hinten sah ich aus wie ein Erdferkel


 

Spass beiseite, jetzt mal mein Hausmannstipp, hab das Problem öfters. Bei mir waren/sind es meistens fettige Flecken, vom Bike oder auch mal aus Versehen über ein frischgedüngtes Feld geshreddert  Dreckiges Teil mit wenig Wasser in einen Eimer und 2-3 Geschirrspülertabs rein und einwirken lassen, tut Wunder


----------



## MelleD (16. Juni 2011)

Frischgedüngt? Puh, da sagt meine Nase meistens schon: "NEEEIIIIIN!"


----------



## warpax (16. Juni 2011)

Ganz einfache und praktische Lösung: keine weißen Klamotten. Spielt Ihr unterwegs Tennis oder was?


----------



## HiFi XS (16. Juni 2011)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Spass beiseite, jetzt mal mein Hausmannstipp, hab das Problem öfters. Bei mir waren/sind es meistens fettige Flecken, vom Bike oder auch mal aus Versehen über ein frischgedüngtes Feld geshreddert  Dreckiges Teil mit wenig Wasser in einen Eimer und 2-3 Geschirrspülertabs rein und einwirken lassen, tut Wunder



Lustig. Das funktioniert bestimmt ganz gut. Ist für mich etwas zu Chemie-intensiv aber kann mir vorstellen, daß die Klamotten danach richtig strahlen


----------



## Wakeman (16. Juni 2011)

Kinners, was macht Ihr da? Weiße Klamotten zum Mountainbiken? Seid Ihr Bäckermeister oder Kinderärztinnen? Am besten noch hauteng, die Presswurst-Varinate der Outdoor-Schwuchteln...

Oder ist hier nur die Eisdielen-Fraktion am Start, die einer Pfütze auf dem Bürgersteig nicht mehr rechtzeitig ausweichen konnte?

Ansonsten empfehle ich dringend ein dunkles, am besten imprägniertes Gewebe, das auch den beiläufigen Absteiger toleriert und die allgegenwärtigen Brombeeräste. Ein Material, das sich im Regelfall mit einer Bürste in Einsatzzustand bringen läßt und nur alleweil gewaschen werden muss.

Braune Flecken auf weißem Gewand - welch schändliches Hoppala!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (16. Juni 2011)

Wakeman schrieb:


> Ein Material, das sich im Regelfall mit einer Bürste in Einsatzzustand bringen läßt und nur alleweil gewaschen werden muss.



:kotz:

manchmal bin ich froh, dass ich eine Frau bin


----------



## Ferkelmann (16. Juni 2011)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Lustig. Das funktioniert bestimmt ganz gut. Ist für mich etwas zu Chemie-intensiv aber kann mir vorstellen, daß die Klamotten danach richtig strahlen


 
Ist auch nur für den Supergau.



Wakeman schrieb:


> Kinners, was macht Ihr da? Weiße Klamotten zum Mountainbiken? Seid Ihr Bäckermeister oder Kinderärztinnen? Am besten noch hauteng, die Presswurst-Varinate der Outdoor-Schwuchteln...
> 
> Oder ist hier nur die Eisdielen-Fraktion am Start, die einer Pfütze auf dem Bürgersteig nicht mehr rechtzeitig ausweichen konnte?
> 
> ...


 

Ist ja auch nur ein Beispiel, mach das doch nicht an weißen Klamotten fest, das betrifft alle Sachen die nicht gerade schwarz sind. 
Selbst meine Frau hat keine Lust auf weiße Lycrapresswurst, wenn Du die suchst, bist im falschen Thread


----------



## warpax (16. Juni 2011)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> das betrifft alle Sachen die nicht gerade schwarz sind.



Da haben wir doch quasi en passant eine sowohl praktikable als auch ästhetisch ansprechende Lösung


----------



## JarJarBings (16. Juni 2011)

Wakeman schrieb:


> Kinners, was macht Ihr da? Weiße Klamotten zum Mountainbiken? Seid Ihr Bäckermeister oder Kinderärztinnen? Am besten noch hauteng, die Presswurst-Varinate der Outdoor-Schwuchteln...
> 
> Oder ist hier nur die Eisdielen-Fraktion am Start, die einer Pfütze auf dem Bürgersteig nicht mehr rechtzeitig ausweichen konnte?
> 
> ...



Extrem hochqualifiziertes Kommentar....


----------



## blutbuche (16. Juni 2011)

naja , aber ein  quentchen wahrheit is schon dabei ....wenn ich hier so manche sachen lese - mein sattel ist dreckig - ich krieg´nen fleck nicht raus , mein knie schmerzt ...etc .- kann ich über das weibliche geschlecht auch nur den kopf schütteln - viell. die sportart verfehlt .... könnte ja sein ....- ev. doch lieber tennis oder bogenschiessen ? nee echt , manchens mutet schon eher lächerlich an ... es geht hier um MTB´s , da hat man nun mal mit dreck und regen und wind und dornen und und und zu tun ... wen ein fleck auf ner weissen lol hose stört , der hat iwie ne seltsame einstellung zu der sache .... .meine meinung - ich weiss, jetzt hab ´ich mich wieder in die nesseln gesetzt , aber ich kann da echt net an mich halten ....


----------



## JarJarBings (16. Juni 2011)

Ja, ich steh dazu und ich bin gerne Frau und ich will auch gut aussehen auf dem Bike, genauso soll mein Bike was dahermachen.  
Trotz dass ich in weiß fahre (es gibt ja sooo schöne Hosen und Trikots, grad von Maloja, die kommen in weiß einfach am besten), gehör ich weder in eine genannte Berufsgruppe (huch, ich bin allerdings Krankenschwester ) noch zur Eisdielenfraktion oder sonstigem. 
Ich weiß aber, wie die Flecken rausgehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (16. Juni 2011)

.... das ist die hauptsache ... dass du weisst , wie die flecken rausgeh´n ..


----------



## JarJarBings (16. Juni 2011)

sag ich doch...


----------



## MelleD (16. Juni 2011)

JarJarBings schrieb:


> Ja, ich steh dazu und ich bin gerne Frau und ich will auch gut aussehen auf dem Bike, genauso soll mein Bike was dahermachen.


 
*unterschreib*


----------



## blutbuche (16. Juni 2011)

..sorry ,post im falschen fred ...


----------



## HiFi XS (16. Juni 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> .... das ist die hauptsache ... dass du weisst , wie die flecken rausgeh´n ..



 Right.

Quatsch - ich will weniger Flecken damit meine Bikeklamotten länger brauchbar sind. Wenn sie so gut wie neu aussehen, gebe weniger Geld für Kleidung aus und mehr für andere sachen


----------



## polo (16. Juni 2011)

JarJarBings schrieb:


> Ja, ich steh dazu und ich bin gerne Frau und ich will auch gut aussehen auf dem Bike, genauso soll mein Bike was dahermachen.


pics?


----------



## Rumas (16. Juni 2011)

Wakeman schrieb:


> Kinners, was macht Ihr da? Weiße Klamotten zum Mountainbiken? Seid Ihr Bäckermeister oder Kinderärztinnen? Am besten noch hauteng, die Presswurst-Varinate der Outdoor-Schwuchteln...
> 
> Oder ist hier nur die Eisdielen-Fraktion am Start, die einer Pfütze auf dem Bürgersteig nicht mehr rechtzeitig ausweichen konnte?



Deine geistige Armut kotzt mich an...

Ja, ich trage auch die weisse Presswurst-Varinate der Outdoor-Schwuchtel, weil es mir gefällt, und... Vorsicht!!  nicht das ich Dein Weltbild jetzt ins Wanken bringe... ich rasiere mir sogar als Nicht Frau die Beine...

Für mich ist Aussehen beim Sport genau so wichtig wie im normalen Leben...


----------



## JarJarBings (16. Juni 2011)

Klar, gerne hier ein Foto!


----------



## polo (16. Juni 2011)

JarJarBings schrieb:


> Klar, gerne hier ein Foto!
> Anhang anzeigen 211647


----------



## schwarzes dawes (16. Juni 2011)

Rumas schrieb:


> ... ich rasiere mir sogar als Nicht Frau die Beine...
> Für mich ist Aussehen beim Sport genau so wichtig wie im normalen Leben...



du bist single, richtig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenhorn-biker (16. Juni 2011)

also ehrlich gesagt finde ich es heut zu tage echt schwierig bikeklamotten zu finden die nicht ein fleckchen weiß enthalten 
Habe zB diese Hose [ame="http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B0031ESDPG/ref=oss_product"]Protective Damen Short Apia: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame] und würde sie nicht als weiß bezeichnen 
Zusätzliches Problem is dass sie genau überhalb des Sattels einen schmalen weißen querstreifen hat und wer denkt bitte beim kauf nach wie er den dreck raus kriegt  Ich kauf die Klamotten wenn sie mir gefallen und nach möglichkeit sowieso schwarz, aber uni sieht halt einfach ******* aus!!


----------



## blutbuche (16. Juni 2011)

...was dann wieder geschmacksache wäre ( das mit dem uni , was ******** aussieht ...)


----------



## greenhorn-biker (16. Juni 2011)

naja wer den ton-in-ton-schlabber-look bevorzugt 

@blutbuche
ich frage mich sowieso was du in diesem fred willst, hab auf deinen Bildern deine Bikes noch nie mit einem Dreckspritzer gesehen, geschweige denn auf den reifen 
Also geh ich mal davon aus dass es auf deinen Kleidern nicht anders aussieht 

PS:möcht mich beim Mod für die "vulgäre" Sprache entschuldigen, wusste nicht dass die zensur so streng ist


----------



## blutbuche (16. Juni 2011)

..... wenn bilder eingestellt sind , wo ich im furztrockenen  fahre , fällt es schwer , schlammspritzer zu entdecken  - ansonsten glaub ich kaum , dass du jemals so viel im dreck wühlen wirst in nächster zeit , wie ich das  in den vielen jahren , die ich schon mtb  fahre , bis lang  getan hab .... 
und in welchem fred ich mich "vergnüge" , bleibt dann eher mir überlassen ... 


damit du auch mal "dreckige " bikes von mir siehst - extra für dich ..


----------



## swe68 (16. Juni 2011)

Mein Güte!
Kann nicht jede(r) anziehen, was er/sie will?

Mein schwarzes Trikot ziehe fast ich nur an, wenn ich schlechte Laune habe. Schlabberlook kommt mir nicht aufs Bike und - ja, ich nutze Schutzbleche eher selten.
Das Zeug sauber bekomme ich mit flüssiger Gallseife, einwirken lassen, dann waschen (hier auch Gallseife dazugeben).
PS: Bei gutem Wetter trage ich auch weiß/rosa


----------



## greenhorn-biker (16. Juni 2011)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7910590&postcount=345
ja wo isser denn der dreck


----------



## blutbuche (16. Juni 2011)

...du kind ...   ... demnächst mach ich nur für dich extra noch ein vollgematschtes nach der fahrt .... 
aber du machst das schon sehr heldenhaft mit den  spritzern auf der hose und dem dreckigen sattel ...weiter so - wird schon ...


----------



## MissQuax (16. Juni 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ...  ansonsten glaub ich kaum , dass du jemals so viel im dreck wühlen wirst in nächster zeit , wie ich das  in den vielen jahren , die ich schon mtb  fahre , bis lang  getan hab ....




Nicht nur in Sachen Disziplin, sondern auch beim gnadenlosen "Schlammwühl-Contest" einsame Spitze, unsere Blutbuche!

Wir verneigen uns in Ehrfurcht!


----------



## blutbuche (16. Juni 2011)

... juhu , da isse !!!ich hab schon so arg auf deinen kommentar gewartet - du enttäuscht mich wirklich nie !!!  ich verneige mich zurück !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wakeman (16. Juni 2011)

Rumas schrieb:


> Weil ich einfach keine abkrieg', versuch ich halt im Mädchen-Forum einen guten Eindruck zu machen. Aber eigentlich mag ich doch lieber Knaben.


Hey, das ist doch voll okay! Putz Dir's Näschen und weiter geht's!

p.s.: Hier kannst Du Dich mal so richtig aussprechen.


----------



## Veloce (16. Juni 2011)

schwarzes dawes schrieb:


> du bist single, richtig?



Was hat das damit zu tun ?
Rasierte Beine sind nicht nur nett fürs Ego sondern im Sturzfall zur Wundpflege die praktischere Variante und für die Massage auch angenehmer .


----------



## schwarzes dawes (17. Juni 2011)

Veloce" data-source="post: 8426609"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Veloce schrieb:


> Was hat das damit zu tun ?




nichts.
wirkst nur so bemüht.


----------



## warpax (17. Juni 2011)

Was würde die hiesige Damenwelt eigentlich sagen, wenn sich hier jemand über Flecken und Risse im Armani-Anzug beklagte, den er beim Ausräumen seines Kellers getragen hat? Wäre das ein ernsthaftes Diskussionsthema oder bekäme er gesagt "Selbst schuld, da zieht man was Passendes an"?


----------



## blutbuche (17. Juni 2011)

word !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bergradlerin (17. Juni 2011)

Ooooohmmmm...  

Ich trage auch gern coole Klamotten (Nein, keine Pelle mehr, die Zeiten sind vorbei!), die ruhig auch mal hell oder schlimmstenfalls weiß sein dürfen. Gewaschen werden die auch, zu weißen Sachen gebe ich einen Schuss sanfte Bleiche. Wenn das nicht nützt, dann bleiben die Flecken halt drin und ich bilde mir ein, damit als richtig coole Sau rüberzukommen.  

Ansonsten: Leben und leben lassen.    (Ja, auch die Flecken! Und andere Ansichten dazu...  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiFi XS (17. Juni 2011)

warpax schrieb:


> Was würde die hiesige Damenwelt eigentlich sagen, wenn sich hier jemand über Flecken und Risse im Armani-Anzug beklagte, den er beim Ausräumen seines Kellers getragen hat? Wäre das ein ernsthaftes Diskussionsthema oder bekäme er gesagt "Selbst schuld, da zieht man was Passendes an"?



Wie man oder frau flecken aus der bikekleidung bekommt ist eine berechtige frage bitte schön. ich wohne in der stadt und trage meine radsachen auch ganz normal as kleidung weil ich häufig per rad durch die stadt ziehe. Ausserdem ist der dreck hier wirklich nicht lecker - kannst du dir vorstellen womit wir hier kämpfen. diese mann/frau kommentare sind vollig fehl am platz.


----------



## JarJarBings (17. Juni 2011)

das is sowas, was sich mir immer wieder völlig entzieht: warum mischen sich im i-net immer so viele leute bei themen ein, die sie nicht interessieren, die sie blöde finden oder an denen sie sonstwas stört. 
kann man sowas dann nicht einfach ignorieren?


----------



## greenhorn-biker (17. Juni 2011)

Alles Menschen bei denen Mami die Kleidung wäscht oder sie sie ganz einfach dreckig lassen damit andere meinen sie hätten ne höllentour hinter sich 

PS: Ich geh jetzt mal mein Bike waschen...weil ich es schon selber und ganz allein kann


----------



## Wakeman (17. Juni 2011)

JarJarBings schrieb:


> das is sowas, was sich mir immer wieder  völlig entzieht: warum mischen sich im i-net immer so viele leute bei  themen ein, die sie nicht interessieren, die sie blöde finden oder an  denen sie sonstwas stört.
> kann man sowas dann nicht einfach ignorieren?



Und das ist sowas, was sich *mir *immer wieder völlig  entzieht:

Warum mischen  sich im I-Net immer Leute ein, die die einfachsten Regeln  der Rechtschreibung (Groß-/Kleinschreibung) nicht beherrschen, die nicht  einmal richtig lesen können und/oder nicht verstehen, um was es  thematisch eigentlich geht...

 Können die sich nicht einfach geschlossen halten?


----------



## JarJarBings (17. Juni 2011)

Touché! 
Liegt bzw lag daran, dass es mir mit dem Iphone zu mühsam ist, diese Regeln zu beachten. 
Ich sitze jetzt übrigens am PC.


----------



## Wakeman (17. Juni 2011)

Okay. Entschuldigt.


----------



## blutbuche (17. Juni 2011)

...und immer schön die Schutzbleche abtrocknen und schau´n , ob die Klingel noch funktioniert - könnte ja sein , dass sie zuviel vom Matsch abbekommen hat .....und dass man das mit 23 alleine kann , davon ging ich mal aus ...


----------



## Pfadfinderin (18. Juni 2011)

Ich hab festgestellt, dass Schlammflecken besser rausgehen, wenn ich sie trocknen lasse, dann mit der Kleiderbürste abbürste und erst dann in die Waschmaschine. Schlimmen Dreck (z.B. Schmierflecken) reibe ich dann auch erst mit Gallseife ein. Denk mal 40 Grad Wäsche ist okay, die Temperatur haben die Klamotten ja auch auf der Haut abzukönnen, wenn man schwitzt und die Sonne draufknallt. Ich vermute, dass das Schleudern in der Maschine dem Zeug eh mehr schadet wie die Wascherei, vor allem den Polstern.

Noch ne Frage: Wenn ihr Hygienespüler benutzt, tut ihr den dann zum Waschmittel dazu oder eher in den (Weich-)Spülgang?


----------



## JarJarBings (18. Juni 2011)

Ich mach den Weichspüler direkt auf's Polster. 
Ich hab ihn vorher auch vorm Waschen in das Fach getan, das dafür da ist, aber da hab ich echt nen ordentlichen Verbrauch gehabt.


----------



## DirtyRodriguez (18. Juni 2011)

JarJarBings schrieb:


> Ich mach den Weichspüler direkt auf's Polster.
> Ich hab ihn vorher auch vorm Waschen in das Fach getan, das dafür da ist, aber da hab ich echt nen ordentlichen Verbrauch gehabt.


 
Vor dem Waschen?! Tolle Wurst! Dann ist er am Ende aller Waschprogramme ja wieder ausgewaschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JarJarBings (18. Juni 2011)

DirtyRodriguez schrieb:


> Vor dem Waschen?! Tolle Wurst! Dann ist er am Ende aller Waschprogramme ja wieder ausgewaschen.



Ich weiß ja nicht, was Du für eine Waschmasine hast, aber meine ist so schlau, die holt sich den Weichspüler, wenn sie ihn braucht.


----------



## DirtyRodriguez (18. Juni 2011)

JarJarBings schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht, was Du für eine Waschmasine hast, aber meine ist so schlau, die holt sich den Weichspüler, wenn sie ihn braucht.


 
Bist du betrunken? Eben schreibst du noch, du gibst 


JarJarBings schrieb:


> den Weichspüler direkt auf's Polster.


 
Das musst du uns jetzt erklären, wie das dann deine Waschmaschine macht.


----------



## JarJarBings (18. Juni 2011)




----------



## Pfadfinderin (18. Juni 2011)

Ich kapier das ehrlich gesagt auch nicht!
Aber das Zeug soll doch ausgespült werden? Es soll ja die Bakterien killen, die trotz Waschmittel überleben. Für mich stellt sich die Frage: In den Hauptwaschgang oder in den Spülgang. Die Dosierung lt. Anleitung.


----------



## JarJarBings (18. Juni 2011)

Also: ich habe eine WaMa von Miele. Da gibt es ein Fach, da kommt Weichspüler rein. Den tue ich gleichzeitig mit dem Waschmittel, das natürlich ein eigenes Fach hat, rein. 
Nach dem letzten Spülgang wird der Weichspüler eingespült, das macht die WaMa selbsttätig, sie holt ihn sich quasi, wenn sie ihn braucht.
Ob es Sinn macht, den Weichspüler direkt aufs Polster zu tun, weiß ich nicht, Fakt ist, dass ich noch keine Probleme mit Pilzen oder ähnlichem hatte. Woran das liegt, kann ich halt nicht sagen, vielleicht einfach Zufall.


----------



## 4mate (18. Juni 2011)

Na also, nun ist es verständlich - im Gegensatz zu:





JarJarBings schrieb:


> *Ich mach den Weichspüler direkt auf's Polster*.
> Ich hab ihn vorher auch vorm Waschen in das Fach getan, das dafür da ist, aber da hab ich echt nen ordentlichen Verbrauch gehabt.


Obwohl?! 



Stark verschmutzte Kleidung wird am saubersten, 
wenn man sie auf 'rechts gedreht' lässt - anders als bei Mama gelernt!


----------



## JarJarBings (18. Juni 2011)

Ich hab ja nicht behauptet, dass es für den Effekt einen wissenschaftlichen Beweis gibt.


----------



## floggel (18. Juni 2011)

JarJarBings schrieb:


> Ich mach den Weichspüler direkt auf's Polster.





JarJarBings schrieb:


> Da gibt es ein Fach, da kommt Weichspüler rein. Den tue ich gleichzeitig mit dem Waschmittel, das natürlich ein eigenes Fach hat, rein.



Also beides! Sag das doch gleich.


----------



## JarJarBings (18. Juni 2011)

Äh nee, nicht mehr, nur noch auf's Polster. 
Alle Klarheiten beseitigt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DirtyRodriguez (18. Juni 2011)

Ruft mal jemand in der Klappse an? Vielleicht wird jemand vermisst?!


----------



## lucie (18. Juni 2011)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> ...Noch ne Frage: Wenn ihr Hygienespüler benutzt, tut ihr den dann zum Waschmittel dazu oder eher in den (Weich-)Spülgang?



Der Pfadfinderin ging es doch um Hygiene- und nicht Weichspüler.
Daß der Weichspüler in ein separates Fach gehört, ist denke ich jeder Waschmaschine (nicht nur Miele) eigen, und sie zieht ihn sich erst bei den Spülgängen.

Abgesehen davon sollte man für synthetische Textilien eigentlich keinen Weichspüler benutzen, oder irre ich mich da?

Hygienespüler kommt, so steht es auch auf den hübschen Fläschchen, in das Weichspülfach, natürlich anstelle des Weichspülers.


----------



## DirtyRodriguez (18. Juni 2011)

Danke! Endlich mal jemand ders checkt! Deshalb ist es absolut honky für eine Bike-Hose Weichspüler zu nehmen. Und den auch noch vor der Wäsche auf das Polster zu geben.


----------



## chayenne06 (18. Juni 2011)

DirtyRodriguez schrieb:


> Danke! Endlich mal jemand ders checkt! Deshalb ist es absolut honky für eine Bike-Hose Weichspüler zu nehmen. Und den auch noch vor der Wäsche auf das Polster zu geben.



eben 
gibt doch extra "sport" waschmittel für membran- textilien etc. 
das nehm ich z.b. immer


----------



## BineMX (20. Juni 2011)

Also Weichspüler und Funktionsklamotten.... --> gar nicht gut!!!!

Der Weichspüler "verklebt" die Fasern und die "Funktion" geht so nach und nach verloren  wasche sogar unsre MX Klamotten ohne Weichspüler, obwohl die jetzt nicht grad "Funktions"Klamotten sind  Allerdings gibts je nach Strecke leider auch Dreckspritzer die nicht mehr rausgehen...  werden halt mit der Zeit heller. Mancher Dreck frißt sich direkt rein... 

Ich wasch sämtliche Sport/Funktionsklamotten auf links, mit dem "Sport" Programm  meiner Waschmaschine und Feinwaschmittel. Den Hygienespüler dann zusätzlich in die Weichspülkammer.


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (20. Juni 2011)

Lustig hier mitzulesen! )

Ich hab vor paar Tagen erst eine Schlammrauswascherfahrung gemacht, mit der ich nicht gerechnet hätte. Mädelsklamotten sind - genau wie ihr Inhalt - viel sensibler als Jungensklamotten. Meine beiden weißen Trikots kommen immer in den 60° Waschgang mit anderer Weißwäsche und Vollwaschmittel. Jungenssachen können das ohne weiteres ab; schon zig mal gewaschen und alles ok. Auch die bunten Stellen sind noch bunt. Wenn's schlimm dreckig ist, zieh ich's in der Dusche aus und trampel beim Duschen schon mal drauf rum. So geht immer alles raus.

Neulich hatte meine Freundin das erste mal  auch Dreck an ihrer neuen weißen Hose. Völlig sorglos mit 60° gewaschen und das Weiß war grau und das Schwarz heller. Mädels, kauft euch weiße Herrenhosen!!! )

Gilt die Regel eigentlich noch, dass die Jungens hier nur lesen und nicht posten dürfen. Wenn ja, Entschuldigung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (20. Juni 2011)

ich werf´mich weg .. super gute beschreibung --- ich weiss schon , warum ich jungs sachen trage - die werden ohne probleme sauber -immer . ohne ellenlange diskussionen und ohne eine  professur darüber schreiben zu müssen .


----------



## black soul (20. Juni 2011)

Wurzelpedaleur schrieb:


> Lustig hier mitzulesen! )
> 
> zieh ich's in der Dusche aus und trampel beim Duschen schon mal drauf rum.




das sieht sicher lustig aus

sorry musste sein.


----------



## Bergradlerin (20. Juni 2011)

Wurzelpedaleur schrieb:


> Gilt die Regel eigentlich noch, dass die Jungens hier nur lesen und nicht posten dürfen.



Aber sowas von!    Zur Strafe musst Du ein Video von Deiner nächsten Duschaktion hier abliefern. Ich stell mir das gerade bildlich vor...


----------



## Wakeman (20. Juni 2011)

Auf die Weise wird das hier wieder ruckzuck Kerle-frei...


----------



## 4mate (20. Juni 2011)

Nee, wart mal ab, do!


----------



## zimtsternchen (20. Juni 2011)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Aber sowas von!    Zur Strafe musst Du ein Video von Deiner nächsten Duschaktion hier abliefern. Ich stell mir das gerade bildlich vor...


----------



## 122kg (20. Juni 2011)

Wurzelpedaleur schrieb:


> Gilt die Regel eigentlich noch, dass die Jungens hier nur lesen und nicht posten dürfen. Wenn ja, Entschuldigung!


 
Nein. Auch wenn es ein paar ewig gestrige Kampf****** so möchten, die Diskriminierung von Männern wurde hier im Forum abgeschafft.


----------



## MelleD (20. Juni 2011)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Aber sowas von!    Zur Strafe musst Du ein Video von Deiner nächsten Duschaktion hier abliefern. Ich stell mir das gerade bildlich vor...



NEIN! Bilder im Kopf, helft mir


----------



## zimtsternchen (20. Juni 2011)

MelleD schrieb:


> NEIN! Bilder im Kopf, helft mir



Weiss nicht was dir lieber ist..
1.






oder 
2.


----------



## blutbuche (20. Juni 2011)

........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissQuax (20. Juni 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ich weiss schon , warum ich jungs sachen trage



Das weiß ich auch! 



blutbuche schrieb:


> ohne eine  proffesur darüber schreiben zu müssen .



Das solltest du mit diesen Deutschkenntnissen auch besser lassen.


----------



## blutbuche (20. Juni 2011)

....du bist echt zu erheiternd- wartest du jedesmal einen beitrag von mir ab , um dann was dämliches dazu schreiben zu können ???scheinst ja keine anderen  hobbies zu haben ...


----------



## theworldburns (20. Juni 2011)

... der klassische ich antworte auf die erste seite obwohl es schon x stück danach gibt deppenfehler ... was hab ich hier auch zu suchen? *weg*


----------



## Bergradlerin (20. Juni 2011)

Äh... Gibt's noch was zum topic zu sagen?


----------



## MelleD (21. Juni 2011)

theworldburns schrieb:


> ... der klassische ich antworte auf die erste seite obwohl es schon x stück danach gibt deppenfehler ... was hab ich hier auch zu suchen? *weg*


 
Selbsterkenntnis, sehr lobenswert


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (21. Juni 2011)

Alles OT! Oder?



Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Aber sowas von!    Zur Strafe musst Du ein Video von Deiner nächsten Duschaktion hier abliefern. Ich stell mir das gerade bildlich vor...



Na hoppla! Da ist ja was ins Rollen gekommen.  Wie duck ich mich da nur wieder raus??? 

Mir geht's genau wie MelleD - Bilder im Kopf, wie alle Forum-Mädels jetzt versuchen beim Duschen den Schlamm aus ihren weißen Hosen zu treten... 

Ich guck mal was ich tun kann wegen dem Video. Vor einer Stunde hab ich mich aber wegen Unwetter vor unserer Radrunde gedrückt. Jetzt scheint die Sonne ins Fenster, dass ich auf dem Laptop nix erkennen kann.  Trotzdem kein Schlamm zu treten. 

Reichen Füße und Schlamm-Trikot auf dem Video? Besser vorher die Beine rasieren, oder? 

Wie kriegt ihr eigentlich nach dem Radeln eure Beine sauber? Hab immer so weiße Füße & braune Beine.


----------



## alet08 (21. Juni 2011)

Es gibt auch Jungs in weißen Klamotten.

[ame="http://vimeo.com/6387909"]Steep Throat on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Frau Rauscher (22. Juni 2011)

aber da ist kein Matsch weit und breit


----------



## MelleD (22. Juni 2011)

Wurzelpedaleur schrieb:


> Wie kriegt ihr eigentlich nach dem Radeln eure Beine sauber? Hab immer so weiße Füße & braune Beine.


 
Waschmaschine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissQuax (22. Juni 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ....du bist echt zu erheiternd- wartest du jedesmal einen beitrag von mir ab , um dann was dämliches dazu schreiben zu können ???scheinst ja keine anderen  hobbies zu haben ...



So sehr scheint es dich aber wohl doch nicht erheitert zu haben, dass du beleidigend wirst! Du teilst zwar immer gerne kräftig aus, aber wenn mal was gegen dich gerichtet ist (und wenn's nur ein harmloser kleiner Seitenhieb ist wegen falschen Gebrauchs von Wörtern bzw. Rechtschreibfehlern), wird es mit einer unhöflichen Antworten quittiert. 

 Und wo ich gerade dabei bin: statt hier auf sachliche Postings (z. B. der Flecken-Thread) vernünftig zu antworten, vielleicht eine brauchbare Lösung beizusteuern oder  wenn du die Problemchen anderer für lächerlich erachtest  dich einfach raus zu halten, überziehst du Leute, nur weil sie anders eingestellt sind, mit Häme! Von wegen sie üben vielleicht nicht den richtigen Sport aus, sind wohl keine richtigen Mountainbiker(innen). Muss jede Frau auf dunkle Bike-Klamotten stehen, oder sich deiner Meinung nach der Lächerlichkeit preisgeben, wenn sie im Forum nach guten Tipps zur Fleckentfernung bei hellen/weißen Sachen (die manche nun einfach mal mögen) fragt?

 Für wie wichtig hältst du dich eigentlich, dass du dir raus nimmst, auf allen rum zu hacken, die in deinen Augen nicht die richtige Einstellung, die richtigen Charaktereigenschaften, den richtigen Geschmack haben?

 Zum Beispiel gibt es eine Menge Motorradfahrer, die nur bei Sonnenschein ihr Schätzchen zum Fahren aus der Garage holen. Kann man leicht lästern: das sind keine echten (Motor-)Biker!

 Ich kenne auch Wanderer und Radfahrer, die bei längeren (Urlaubstouren) ihr Gepäck per Fahrzeug transportieren lassen, damit sie es etwas leichter haben. Da kann man natürlich gut drüber her ziehen: das ist kein echter Sportsgeist.

 Und es gibt eben Frauen, die auch auf dem MTB gerne nett aussehen (für IHREN Geschmack) und eine Tour nicht gleich mit der Dreckkruste vom letzten Mal starten wollen bzw. sich nicht so gerne dreckig machen. Da liegt dann für dich gleich auf der Hand: was sind diese Weiber doch weichgespült und in dem Sport fehl am Platz!

Dürfen diese ganzen Menschen nicht  auch ohne dein Hardcore-Verhalten die Sonne, die Natur, die frische  Luft geniessen? Ist das nur zulässig, wenn man auch strömenden Regen,  knietiefen Morast und total versiffte Klamotten usw. gut findet?

 Wie kommst du eigentlich dazu, deine Einstellung zu gewissen Dingen und deine persönlichen Eigenschaften zum Maßstab für andere zu nehmen? Muss denn jeder sein Leben und seine Hobbies so ausüben wie es deinem Stil entspricht? Du hältst dich wohl für den Nabel der Welt!

 Lass einfach andere Menschen ihre Freizeit in der Weise verbringen, wie es ihnen gefällt und Spaß macht. Es ist absolut kleingeistig, in der von dir bei jeder Gelegenheit praktizierten Weise (arrogant, überheblich, herablassend, selbstgefällig) darüber herzuziehen!

Und komm jetzt nicht wieder damit, daß das deine Meinung ist. In vielen Thread will doch gar niemand deine Meinung wissen, sondern es werden Problemlösungen gesucht! Und Probleme egal welcher Art (auch wenn es für dich keine sind), löst man nicht durch hämische Postings!

Was hast du eigentlich für ein Ego-Defizit, daß du dich anscheinend nur gut fühlst, wenn du andere verunglimpfst? Ist ja ein bekanntes psychologisches Schema: man macht andere "klein", um sich selbst "groß" zu fühlen. Erbärmlich, wenn man so was offensichtlich nötig hat. Oder ist es bei dir einfach nur pure Bosheit und Gehässigkeit?

 Jeder Mensch hat das Recht auf seine Individualität, seinen eigenen Geschmack, seine Einzig-/Andersartigkeit und seine besonderen Vorlieben (DAS sollte eigentlich gerade bei dir auf Verständnis stoßen!).


*Zuletzt: erspare mir bitte eine weitere, deine arme Gesinnung deutlich machende Antwort - ich werde von dir nichts mehr lesen (schade, daß es hier keine "Ignore"-Funktion gibt) und werde zu deinen geistigen Ergüssen (manchmal sind sie einfach nur geistiger Brechdurchfall) auch nichts mehr schreiben. Zeitgenossen wie du, die unangenehm sind wie Bauchweh, verdienen nämlich nur, daß man sie links liegen läßt.

*


----------



## 4mate (22. Juni 2011)

Endlich!






PS:

Ignorier-Liste bearbeiten


----------



## MissQuax (22. Juni 2011)

4mate schrieb:


> Endlich!
> PS:
> Ignorier-Liste bearbeiten



Oh, das gibt es doch! Werde ich gleich entsprechend einstellen! Und dann erscheinen bei mir ihre Postings überhaupt nicht mehr? Das ist ja klasse!!! 
Danke, das macht dieses Forum dann wieder lesenswerter! 

Edit:  Es funktioniert!


----------



## 4mate (22. Juni 2011)

Benutzerkontrollzentrum -> Einstellungen & Optionen


----------



## 4mate (23. Juni 2011)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Oh, das gibt es doch! Werde ich gleich entsprechend einstellen!
> *Und dann erscheinen bei mir ihre Postings überhaupt nicht mehr?*
> Das ist ja klasse!!!
> Danke, das macht dieses Forum dann wieder lesenswerter!
> ...


Mit einer Ausnahme: Wird ein Beitrag eines Accounts der sich auf der Ignorier-Liste befindet zitiert, so wird dieser lesbar... ;-(


----------



## blutbuche (23. Juni 2011)

...seit 2007 angemeldet , aber zu doof , die ignore funktion zu bedienen - ich lach mich schlapp ... ...wollte dir schon lange vorschlagen , mich doch einfach auf die i- funktion zu setzen , habs nur immer wieder vergessen !!! dann kannst du dir auch ellenlange beiträge sparen , in denen  du mir vorschreiben möchtest , was ich zu schreiben und gut zu finden habe ... !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## polo (23. Juni 2011)

wollt ihr euch nicht ein zimmer holen?


----------



## blutbuche (23. Juni 2011)

das gäb´schnell ´n knäuel ...


----------



## HiFi XS (23. Juni 2011)

zimtsternchen schrieb:


>



Soooooooooooo......... Wir warten doch noch alle... wenigsten ich 



Wurzelpedaleur schrieb:


> Alles OT! ...Ich guck mal was ich tun kann wegen dem Video...



Du bist noch nicht vom Hacken


----------



## zimtsternchen (23. Juni 2011)

Dito


----------



## blutbuche (23. Juni 2011)

...auf das video wart´ich auch noch - bitte in neonfarbiger unter- od. badehose !!!


----------



## Bergradlerin (23. Juni 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> bitte in neonfarbiger unter- od. badehose !!!



Unbedingt!


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (24. Juni 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ...auf das video wart´ich auch noch - bitte in neonfarbiger unter- od. badehose !!!



Uhhii - habt ihr also noch nicht vergessen 
Ich war wegen der hier plötzlich ausgebrochenen Stutenbissigkeit in Deckung gegangen. Nicht dass mir auch noch was abgebissen wird...
Aber wenn ich richtig dreckig bin, kommt mir sicher keine zu nahe. Weiße Sachen, ihr wisst schon. 

Gestern wär ne Gelegenheit für's Video gewesen. Da hab ich eine Spur ins Bad gezogen, dass Madame "etwas" gereitzt war. 
 Ich leg es beim Biken aber auch nicht auf eine Schlammschlacht an. Bin einfach zu faul die ganze Sauerei weg zu machen. Deshalb wird's bis zum nächsten Mal hoffentlich noch ein Stück dauern...

Neonfarbige Badehose kauf ich mir aber nicht extra. Hätte einen etwas zu klein gekauften rosa Schlübber, der inzwischen Kettenlappen ist. Der würde sicher prima passen! 
Das kommt aber garantiert nicht an der Zensur vorbei. Und zum Schluss lacht ihr noch über mich, wo ich doch nur beim Wäschewaschen helfen will. DAS LASS ICH MIR NICHT BIETEN!!! NEIN!!! 


Ich trau mich nicht. Ist so öffentlich hier. Oder? Bleibt das unter uns?


----------



## Bergradlerin (24. Juni 2011)

Jetzt komm! Du kannst uns doch vertrauen... 
Und das mit dem rosa Schlübber... Zensiert wird´s erst, wenn ich´s gesehen habe - und ich will das unbedingt sehen!!!  

Nachtrag: Stutenbissigkeit? HIER?! Ach was...


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (24. Juni 2011)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Jetzt komm! Du kannst uns doch vertrauen...
> Und das mit dem rosa SchlÃ¼bber... Zensiert wirdÂ´s erst, wenn ichÂ´s gesehen habe - und ich will das unbedingt sehen!!!
> 
> Nachtrag: Stutenbissigkeit? HIER?! Ach was...



Hab das gute StÃ¼ck gesucht. Leider wird das nichts mehr. Viel zu gewagt fÃ¼r mein Alter! 





Geht auch das als Ersatz?
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=owGykVbfgUE"]YouTube        - âªOld Spice | The Man Your Man Could Smell Likeâ¬â[/nomedia]
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3UZRXaAeCng"]YouTube        - âªUnderstanding Men... Beer Comercial - Funnyâ¬â[/nomedia]


----------



## LaCarolina (24. Juni 2011)

Jetzt wirds endlich interessant in dem müden fred


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zimtsternchen (24. Juni 2011)

Wegen der scharfen nur noch halb vorhandenen Shorts oder den Videos?


----------



## LaCarolina (24. Juni 2011)

Wegen der Shorts natürlich, die sehen nach gelebten guten Zeiten aus.... allerdings Old Spice ist auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## blutbuche (25. Juni 2011)

....wo siehste denn old spice ???????????????? kanns nirgends  entdecken ..-


----------



## Wurzelpedaleur (25. Juni 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ....wo siehste denn old spice ???????????????? kanns nirgends  entdecken ..-














LaCarolina schrieb:


> Wegen der Shorts natürlich, die sehen nach  gelebten guten Zeiten aus.... allerdings Old Spice ist auch nicht  schlecht.



Hach ja, seufz, sie war viele Jahre dicht an meiner Seite...


----------



## LaCarolina (25. Juni 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ....wo siehste denn old spice ???????????????? kanns nirgends  entdecken ..-



klick das erste video an


----------



## blutbuche (25. Juni 2011)

okay ... geseh´n ..


----------



## Zecken-Paule (25. Juni 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ....wo siehste denn old spice ???????????????? kanns nirgends entdecken ..-


 
klemmt deine Tastatur, Alder?!


----------



## Warnschild (25. Juni 2011)

alet08 schrieb:


> Es gibt auch Jungs in weißen Klamotten.
> 
> Steep Throat on Vimeo



Das sind keine Jungs.


----------



## blutbuche (25. Juni 2011)

bin kein alder !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Warnschild (25. Juni 2011)

1. Weiße Hosen sind unpraktisch und obwohl sie zugegebnermaßen nett aussehen, wie ich persönlich finde, trage ich sie, wenn überhaupt, dann nur auf dem RR, wo es meist weniger schlammig zugeht.

2. Meine Vereinsklamotten (Trikot!) enthalten einiges an Weiß und nach dem letzten Marathon in Schlamm und Regen ging der Dreck (am Rücken! => es braucht keine weißen Hosen für derlei Probleme) nicht mehr raus. Einweichen (mit Vollwaschmittel) und später Wäsche mit Vorwäsche haben ausgereicht, um alle betroffenen Kleidungsstücke (beinahe) perfekt zu säubern.

Bisher hatte ich derlei Problematik aber nicht gekannt, ich glaube auch, dass es an der Qualität liegt (habe auch andere MTB-Klamotten mit weißen Stellen).

3. Funktionskleidung wäscht man normalerweise mit Feinwaschmittel, ohne Weichspüler, bei max. 30° (= "machine wash cold" oder ähnliche Waschanleitungen). 

4.  Wochenende ist schön!


----------



## neo-bahamuth (25. Juni 2011)

Also ich wasche immer damit bei 40°C, Buntwäscheprogramm ohne Vorwäsche, Schleudern auf Vollgas. Zuvor Einweichen muss ich selten bis nie (dann auch mit mit den Frosch Waschmittel). Die Klamotten sind großteils von Vaude, das hellste Teil ist ein Funktionsshirt von Salomon (giftgrün*g*).

http://www.frosch.de/de/produkte/waschen/fluessig-waschmittel/fluessig-waschmittel

Nachteil des Waschmittels: die Wäsche duftet danach nicht (ja, wegen sowas durfte ich mir schon Kritik von Frauen anhören, mit denen ich nicht mal zusammen war) 

Wurde bisher alles sauber. Weiß beim Mountainbiken? Geht ja gar nicht 

Wollte den Mädels schon immer mal Waschtipps geben *g*


----------



## Warnschild (25. Juni 2011)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Also ich wasche immer damit bei 40°C, Buntwäscheprogramm ohne Vorwäsche, Schleudern auf Vollgas. Zuvor Einweichen muss ich selten bis nie (dann auch mit mit den Frosch Waschmittel). Die Klamotten sind großteils von Vaude, das hellste Teil ist ein Funktionsshirt von Salomon (giftgrün*g*).
> 
> http://www.frosch.de/de/produkte/waschen/fluessig-waschmittel/fluessig-waschmittel
> 
> ...





Wichtig ist ja, wie du riechst, nicht die Wäsche. Ich persönlich fühle mich häufig geruchsbelästigt von Vorrübergehenden (häufig Frauen), die 1.000 künstliche Gerüche an sich tragen. 

Dazu eine Episode:

Kürzlich waren wir mit dem RR unterwegs, ein Auto fuhr vorbei mit etwas geöffnetem Fenster, und mich hat's beinah' vom Rad gehauen: Nuttendiesel in seiner reinsten Form, und das, wo ich sicher 10 Meter entfernt war. Kurz darauf beschwerte sich mein Hintermann, wo denn der Gestant herkäme....

Will sagen: 

Ich bin absolut für "nicht duftende" Wasch- und sonstige Mittel!


----------



## Veloce (25. Juni 2011)

Warnschild schrieb:


> Wichtig ist ja, wie du riechst, nicht die Wäsche. Ich persönlich fühle mich häufig geruchsbelästigt von Vorrübergehenden (häufig Frauen), die 1.000 künstliche Gerüche an sich tragen.
> 
> Dazu eine Episode:
> 
> ...



Das ist immer meine kleine Folter wenn auf RTF`s oder Randonees Leute vor mir mit extremen Waschmittelgeruch fahren .
Weiße oder rosa  Radplünnen mag ich gar nicht und die Teamklamotten vom Eifelsprudel sind unkompliziert .
Nur mit hellen Mädels Langfingerhandschuhen hatte ich mal Farbschwund nach dem Waschen .


----------



## blutbuche (25. Juni 2011)

..ich hatte mal´ne beige  fox shorts - super angenehm zu tragen , top  quali , aber eben schnell dreckig - manche spritzer gingen nie richtig raus . war mir aber relastiv wurscht - wurde beim nächsten mal ja wieder deckig ..flecken find´ich - bei rad klamotten-  auch  echt net schlimm, das  bringt dise sportart halt  mit sich ... - gestank würde mich viel eher stören ... hab letztens bei den männern mal gelesen , dass einige ihre polsterhose mehrfach anzieh´n ... pppuuuuhhhhh ;(


----------



## neo-bahamuth (25. Juni 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> hab letztens bei den männern mal gelesen , dass einige ihre polsterhose mehrfach anzieh´n ... pppuuuuhhhhh ;(



Ja, ich hänge die immer nach der Fahrt zum Lüften raus und trage sie 2-3x bevor die in die Maschine kommt. Problem?   

Zuviel Hygiene ist schlecht fürs Immunsystem *g*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (25. Juni 2011)

..brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr...


----------



## Frau Rauscher (26. Juni 2011)

Malojaklamotte + Froschwaschmittel scheint ne gute Kombi zu sein, meine heute eingeschlammten (u.a.) weißen Sachen sind strahlend sauber 
Leider habe ich keine Vorher-Nachher-Fotos gemacht


----------



## neo-bahamuth (26. Juni 2011)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> Malojaklamotte + Froschwaschmittel scheint ne gute Kombi zu sein, meine heute eingeschlammten (u.a.) weißen Sachen sind strahlend sauber
> Leider habe ich keine Vorher-Nachher-Fotos gemacht



Ich sags ja, das Frosch-Zeugs taugt voll


----------



## Frau Rauscher (26. Juni 2011)

hab noch nie was anderes gekauft


----------



## nippelschrauber (8. Juli 2011)

JarJarBings schrieb:


> Ja, ich steh dazu und ich bin gerne Frau und ich will auch gut aussehen auf dem Bike, genauso soll mein Bike was dahermachen.
> Trotz dass ich in weiß fahre (es gibt ja sooo schöne Hosen und Trikots, grad von Maloja, die kommen in weiß einfach am besten), gehör ich weder in eine genannte Berufsgruppe (huch, ich bin allerdings Krankenschwester ) noch zur Eisdielenfraktion oder sonstigem.
> Ich weiß aber, wie die Flecken rausgehen.



hi, melde mich mit den gleichen problemen zu wort. meine craft unterhemden und auch die trikots werden nicht mehr weiß-hässliche hellbraune schlammflecken und schweissränder kämpfen gegen unsere waschmaschine und funktionswaschmittel, gewinnen aber immer. verrat uns doch bitte dein "clementine" spezialrezept-ohne dass die wäsche nacher nur noch zum "putzlappen" taugt.

merci vielmols


----------



## Silvermoon (8. Juli 2011)

Ich hab mir heute ein paar weiße Langfingerhandschuhe von Mavic bestellt.
Jetzt werden viele von euch denken  wie kann die nur.
Ja, ich kann 
Finde helle Bikeklamotten klasse (habe viele weiße Trikots und auch zwei Hosen) und wenn da mal ein Flecken drin ist, nehm ich immer Flüssiggalseife mit Fettlösekraft, gut einwirken lassen und ab in die Maschine. Da habe ich selbst fiese Kettenschmiere aus meiner weißen Castelli Bikejacke bekommen, wo ich noch dachte "Sch...., die ist nicht mehr zu retten  Denkste!
Also:* FLÜSSIGGALSEIFE MIT FETTLÖSEKRAFT* heißt das Zaubermittelchen.
Bei mir hilfts


----------



## desmofun (15. Juli 2011)

Hab gute Erfahrung mit Backofenreiniger gemacht.

Einfach draufsprühen, bischen einziehen lassen und ab in die Maschine.
Hygiene- Weich- und Feinwaschmittel.....weia was ein Aufriss......
60 Grad, volle Schleuderung und fertig. Das können und müssen die Sachen aushalten.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (15. Juli 2011)

heute fragt mich meine Kollegin wie ich es eigentlich schaffe, dass mein weißes Bike-Shirt immer noch so schön weiß ist


----------

